# New owner, first blower



## phoenix_one (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi there!

After this storm I decided that I needed a snow blower for my new home located in a corner with sidewalks. 

Without much thought or research I acquired an Ariens ST 2+2 Standard (might have overpaid for it). It seems to operate OK. 

I would like to know your opinion on it, since this is my first snow blower, what should I do before the next storm arrives.

Thanks in advance for your input

PS
I found this forum after I purchased the snow blower.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I have no clue what so ever about that snowblower. Anyhoo *ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Is the 2+2 unit you got one of those that aren't self-propelled? If so, sell it and buy another unit that will do more of the work for you. 

We can advise better if we know more about how much footage you need to clear, whether any steep hills, pavement or gravel or paving stones?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

it may be self propelled, but just one speed. Forward and slow. Not very fun.. but if you don't mind moving forward at a snails pace, it gets the job done fine.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I believe the 2+2 model is the hybrid 1 stage/2 stage machine. No self propel but the front augers are rubber coated and rub on the ground.

I have never used one, but it seems like it could be a good concept.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Here's a video of one in action. It has rubber on the augers and doesn't look self-propelled. Doesn't seem to throw snow too far either.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, and congrats on your first blower! Anything beats shoveling  

As others said, yours is a rather uncommon design. The augers are like a more-traditional 2-stage machine, with a slower-turning set of augers to chew up the snow, and feed it towards a fast-spinning impeller that throws the snow. 

The unusual aspect is that it's not self-propelled (most 2-stage machines are self-propelled), and uses rubber strips on the augers to presumably touch the ground and help pull itself forward. These rubber strips make it more like a single-stage machine, which has a fast-spinning auger system with rubber strips that touch the ground, and pull the machine forward. 

So yours is sort of a combination of the two designs. Eliminating the self-propelling system makes the machine less expensive, less complicated, lighter, and probably more compact. Hopefully the areas you have to clear are flat. 

Things I'd suggest doing before the next storm: 
- Download the manual from Ariens if you haven't already. With your model and serial number, you should be able to get the owners manual, and hopefully also the parts manual and service manual: 
Ariens Order Owners Manuals
The owner's manual should help show how the machine should be set up. 
- Look the machine over, for things that are loose, worn out, etc. 
- Presumably the rubber strips on the auger should be able to touch the ground, to help pull the machine forward when the augers are running. See if they can still reach the ground. 
- There is likely a steel scraper bar that goes across the bottom of the auger bucket, which scrapes across the ground. Make sure this isn't worn down too far. If this is allowed to wear away completely, you can start to grind the actual auger bucket against the ground. This damage is difficult to repair. 
- Check the engine's oil level. It's probably a good idea to change the oil with the recommended weight (eg- 10W-30, or whatever the manual calls for). 
- There is likely a cover for the belt area. You could remove the cover and make sure that the belt isn't cracked/frayed. 
- Make sure you at least have some spare shear pins for the augers. A spare belt can be helpful as well, but it depends on what you want to stock for spare parts. 

If the engine starts easily and runs well, that's great. I'd suggest adding fuel stabilizer to your gas, to help reduce the risk of fuel going bad and gumming up the carburetor. I use Marine Sta-Bil. 

For actual use, I don't know what kind of snow you get or how much, but I'd avoid letting the snow get too deep before clearing it. It's a moderate engine size, and it's not self-propelled, so you don't want to be trying to muscle the machine into deep, wet, heavy snow. 

At least as you're getting used to the machine, it's better to clear the driveway when there's 4" of snow, for instance, and evaluate how it does, rather than waiting until there's a foot, then discovering the machine is having a hard time. The end of driveway (EOD) snow is, of course, especially tough, being deeper, and packed by the plows. Take narrower cuts as needed, or slow down, to avoid overworking the machine. It's better to let the engine keep its RPMs up, vs overloading it so that the engine is slowing way down. That's hard on the engine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum phoenix one


You've already bought it but you might still want to look it over as suggested in the video.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I think that they work on the theory of a ground engaging auger, that provides some assistance in propulsion. I used a craftsman that had a similar system, and it was ok. The auger ground engagement, tends to slow the speed of the auger, thus reducing the throwing distance. Ironically, when they speed up, it is usually because the rubber on the augers have worn down. And when that happens, it doesn't clean as well, nor pulls as hard.


----------



## phoenix_one (Jan 27, 2016)

First thanks for your input!

I researched this particular model and there was not much about it.

This is a small machine just a bit bigger than a regular single stage. We'll see how it performs next time it snows. It gotta be better than shoveling.

I went over it and noticed that the oil fill tube and dipstick was missing. I told the seller and is going to take care of it, also missing was one of the zerk fittings in the auger. I was able to get a new from Autozone. I greased the Auger. One of the shear bolts was replaced with a regular bolt. Ordered new shear pins.

Engine works fine. It starts. 

I wanted to do an impeller modification so I went to Home Depot and got self drilling screws and washers. For the rubber material I went to a mechanic's garage and asked for an old tire. Got that for free.

Not knowing on how to proceed on cutting the sidewall, I took a Dremel with a cutting wheel.

DO NOT DO THIS!!!!!

There was burning smoke and melting rubber flying everywhere!! I did this on my back porch and the door was open, the insides of my house smell like a drag race. (Maybe I should watch Fast & Furious) 

My hoodie was splattered with melting rubber (dammit!!! I just washed it) and my hands was all black from handling the tire.

Soooo guess what? Utility knife works just great. Hmmm hindsight! I discovered that nitrile gloves keep your hands clean.

I cut the pieces to size by clamping the pieces to the workbench and cutting with the utility knife.

It got dark so I suspended work, If have time I might install them tomorrow.

Hopefully it go well. Optimism!

I still have to check the belt.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

:funnypost:..........


----------

